#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите пожалуйства лучшую систему для набора тиб. текстов.

## Dondhup

Буду очень благодарен.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.03.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Не знаю лучшая или нет, но есть например Unicode Document Processor (UDP).




> Welcome to UDP: The Unicode Document Processor.  This stand-alone document processing program works with many of the world's languages in the Microsoft Windows environment.  UDP also supports Sanskrit and Pali transliterated into Roman characters. UDP is optimized to support Western European languages, Tibetan, Dzongkha and Diacritical characters but it supports many other languages as well including Greek, Russian, Thai, Vietnamese and East Asian languages such as Chinese, Japanese and Korean.
> 
> The keyboards used by UDP are the ones provided by Microsoft in its various language packages - except optionally for Tibetan/Dzongkha and Diacriticals.  The Microsoft "standard Dzongkha/Tibetan keyboard" (dzongkha102) is supported in UDP, as are two keyboards that duplicate the "look-and-feel" of the keyboards from the Tibetan Computer Company, plus the one in the TibKey package, and a phonetic keyboard.  Furthermore, you can create you own Custom Unicode Keyboard.
> 
> • 	UDP is a simple database engine that provides a key field and a data field.  This help file is an example of a UDP database.
> 
> • 	UDP is a basic word processor and also provides the ability to do direct faxing of multilingual text.  It can be used to create multilingual E-mails, the only requirements being that the recipient must also have the same fonts installed on their computer so that the multilingual text can be properly seen and that both parties are using modern e-mail programs such as Mozilla, Netscape or Microsoft Outlook.
> 
> • 	UDP documents can be saved in HTML format.
> ...

----------

Dondhup (17.03.2009), Чиффа (16.03.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Нашла еще вот что:



> Шрифт тибетского языка
> 
> Тибетский Unicode-шрифт, TCRC Youtso Unicode, любезно предоставлен для бесплатной загрузки с данного сайта центром Tibetan Computer Resource Centre (TCRC), отделением тибетского правительства в изгнании, Дхарамсала (Индия).
> Просьба обратить внимание, что данный шрифт НЕ ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕН ДЛЯ ПРОДАЖИ ИЛИ РАСПРОСТРАНЕНИЯ! По всем вопросам обращайтесь по следующему адресу: jigtse@gov.tibet.net.
> 
> Другой тибетский Unicode-шрифт, Tibetan Machine Uni (альфа-версия), разработан Натаниеэлем Гарсоном (Nathaniel Garson) (THDL, университет штата Вирджиния, США) при содействии Кристофера Финна (Christopher Fynn) на основе гарнитуры Tibetan Machine, дизайнером которой является Тони Дафф (Tony Duff, Tibetan Computer Company).
> С вопросами и предложениями обращайтесь к Натаниэлю Гарсону. Если вы интересуетесь тибетской письменностью и связанными с ней вопросами, то можете подписаться на список рассылки tibetscript@list.mail.virginia.edu.
> 
> Для корректного отображения лигатур в данных шрифтах вам необходимо использовать Office 2003. В ранних версиях Office (например, Office 2000) также можно использовать эти шрифты, если в папку C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeXX установлена последняя версия библиотеки USP10.DLL (Uniscribe engine). Также необходимо настроить систему на использование данной библиотеки, для чего выберите в Панели управления пункт Regional and Language Options, перейдите на вкладку Language и выберите пункт "support for complex scripts and right-to-left languages". Просьба обратить внимание, что авторы и редакторы публикуемых на данном сайте словарей НЕ ОБЕСПЕЧИВАЮТ поддержку корректного отображения тибетских юникод-шрифтов.
> ...


посмотреть можно здесь:
http://www.popdict.com/rdict_tibetan.htm

----------

Dondhup (17.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

http://www.thdl.org/tools/jskad.html

Работает на винде и линуксе ибо жаба.
Юзал сам. Боле-менее удобно.

----------

Dondhup (17.03.2009), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Не подскажете программу для набора текста для Mac ?

Искал в инете, но пока ничего не нашёл.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2011)

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

> Не подскажете программу для набора текста для Mac ?
> 
> Искал в инете, но пока ничего не нашёл.


На Маках лучше всего с тибетским. Даже искать ничего не надо "в инете".


System Preferences> Language&Text> Input Sources> Tibetan Wylie

Выбираете и печатаете Уайли - видите тибетский скрипт.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

> На Маках лучше всего с тибетским. Даже искать ничего не надо "в инете".
> 
> 
> System Preferences> Language&Text> Input Sources> Tibetan Wylie
> 
> Выбираете и печатаете Уайли - видите тибетский скрипт.


Благодарю !
видимо поэтому ничего и не нашёл.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я в виртуальной машине хочу поставить Мак. Теперь буду знать.

----------

